# Best Wheel arch brush?



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi,

Looking for opinions on the best wheel arch brushes.....dont have a lot of space between the tyre and the arches so looking for something thats not to big and had a decent reach?

Thoughts?

Cheers
Stevie


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't......................................

you'll regret it..................................


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I bought this & find it does a good job - but I know it's not small/flat like you need.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...uctId_776697_langId_-1_categoryId_165486#dtab



maersk said:


> Don't......................................
> 
> you'll regret it..................................


Why do you say that?


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

Because someone will, no doubt, recommend a very expensive, US brush that, whilst is very good at what it does, is grotesquely over priced, over hyped, under engineered and ..... over here.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maersk said:


> Don't......................................
> 
> you'll regret it..................................


pointless post of the year award...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

StevieM3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking for opinions on the best wheel arch brushes.....dont have a lot of space between the tyre and the arches so looking for something thats not to big and had a decent reach?
> 
> ...


the vikan arch brush is good imo. tbh, you'd benefit from jacking the car up slightly to give you more access


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

maersk said:


> Because someone will, no doubt, recommend a very expensive, US brush that, whilst is very good at what it does, is grotesquely over priced, over hyped, under engineered and ..... over here.


I want it already. Tell me more :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

Can't tell you Morph, I've already collected this month's gong.....................











PS Halfords (whisper it 'cause its no doubt a rude word) do a wheel face brush which if you hold it at 90 degrees to its intended use, is an excellent wheel arch brush. Big soft head, flexi bristols and cheap - bit like a lady of lax virtue really, but not a W*********


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

As -Kev- says, something like this one from the Vikan range works well for me.:thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Cheap bog brush, sorted! :thumb: My car is lowered but I put it in between the tyre/arch from underneath rather than push it in between the gap.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I find a soft brush no good personally, i bought a couple of £1 Toilet brushes from Ikea and they do a great job for me - you need something with a bit of strength to properly scrub the arches in my eyes so these are at least good for that


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I bought something very similar to the Vikan brush that's linked to further up from 'The Range' - I think I paid less than 3 quid for it (possibly £1.99!).


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Don't forget the dish brush for the tyres as well, about 17p in tescos I think. No need for these soft expensive brushes for arches and tyres IMO.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

get the wheels off dude, you can use any brush then, I have to Hoover under my arches because of stupid MINI designers lol


----------

